# Evans Cycles sponsored audax rider 2011



## AudaxUK (24 Mar 2011)

Audax UK, together with Evans Cycles, have been running a competition to find a sponsored rider for 2011. Now that the winner has been told the good news, I can let you know a few more details.

Evans sponsored audax rider this year is Paul Martin. Paul is an Audax UK member, who completed his first Super Randonneur (200km, 300km, 400km and 600km events in a single year) last year. This year he's aiming for Paris Brest Paris, and will blog his rides right up to and including PBP on Evans website. Congratulations Paul!

I'll link his ride reports on here as he posts them.


----------



## AudaxUK (22 Apr 2011)

Evans have published Paul Martin's ride report from the 3am Hailsham 300km audax. Looks like he had a good day of it! You can read it here:


The 3am Hailsham 300 – Paul Martin’s Audax Report | Evans Cycles | Ride It Blog | News, reviews, how-tos


----------

